# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Azycyna opinie

## dry

Azycyna
uważam że to bezpieczny lek, nie słyszałam żeby u kogoś wystąpiły kiedykolwiek jakieś skutki uboczne...

----------


## Gosia

Wskazania: Zakażenia dolnych dróg oddechowych (zapalenie oskrzeli, pozaszpitalne zapalenie płuc o nasileniu od lekkiego do umiarkowanie ciężkiego), zakażenia górnych dróg oddechowych (zapalenie zatok, gardła, migdałków), ostre zapalenie ucha środkowego, zakażenia skóry i tkanek miękkich, niepowikłane zapalenie cewki moczowej i szyjki macicy.

Działania niepożądane mają zwykle łagodny i przemijający charakter. Zaburzenia żołądkowo-jelitowe (nudności i wymioty, biegunka, bóle brzucha i wzdęcia). Może też wystąpić wysypka skórna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie rób wałków z porządnych ludzi dry cwaniaczku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

boli mnie głowa i mam mdłości

----------


## Eliza

Ja wlasnie wczoraj wzielam 3 tabletke, od 21 do 9 rano wymiotowalam ( ozywiscie z przerwami), bolalo mnie serce i brzuch,wogle nie spalam, brzuch boli do tej pory i wlasnie mam zamiar jechac do lekarza bo nie przestaje  :Frown:  to jakis koszmar nigdy po zadnym antybiotyku tak okropnie sie nie czulam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany3

Właśnie jestem na gorąco po tym antybiotyku  zdążyłam łyknąć 2 tabletke  już po 15 min wystąpiły mdłości a potem już cała noc wymioty  bolący brzuch  nawet biegunka  znalazłam się w szpitalu dano mi króplówki i jest ok .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sama poprosilam o te tabletki lekarza, poniewaz slyszalam o ich szybkim dzialaniu, ale tez i skutkach ubocznych - niestety musze byc zdrowa jak najszybciej i zaryzykowalam. skutki uboczne - sennosc i lekki bol w miesniach, jak po intensywnym treningu (jestem po 2giej tabletce), ale lek dziala - kaszel powodujacy aż odruch wymiotny praktycznie znikl, tak samo bol w gardle i katar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę lek szósty i na szczęście ostatni dzień. Skutki uboczne są masakrycznę , od drugiego dnia odruchy wymiotne i jest mi słabo, głowa boli mnie strasznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam ten antybiotyk przez 8 dni i w tym czasie jako takich działań ubocznych nie miałam może oprócz lekkiej senności ale po 4 dniach po skończeniu leczenia dostałam wysypkę na twarzy szyi i dekolcie coś na podobę potówek biore allertec teraz i dostałam jeszcze zastrzyk dożylni odczulajacy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie skończyłem kuracje azecyna 12tabletek i nie wiem skąd u tylu forowiczow skutki uboczne. Mi kompletnie nic nie dolegalo. Żadnych bólów brzucha, glowy żadnej sraczki, wymoitow itp. To jakas pieprzona propaganda czy co?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostalam ten lek na 6 dni  :Smile:  ogonie nie czuje sie zle.... gardlo jeszcze mnie boli (2 tabl) ale zaczela sie biegunka nie jakas ostra ale pobolewa mnie brzuch i dostalam biegunki nic ie jadlam wiec w sumie nie zatrulam sie . to skutek uboczny azycyny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam ten lek w trzech tabletkach (31.10.2014r.) ponieważ 6 listopada mam zabieg i muszę być zdrowa. Dzisiaj biorę 3 tabletkę i żadnych skutków ubocznych, kaszel w 80% "odpiął się" ode mnie. Nie mniej jednak wierzę, że są osoby u których skutki uboczne wystąpiły. Przede wszystkim na ulotce wyraźnie jest napisane, że mogą wystąpić. Współczuję tym osobom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój lekarz mimo, że wiedział o moich wcześniejszych problemach z sercem (częstoskórcze nadkomorowe - dodatkowa droga WPW, ablacja 4 lata temu) przepisał mi dawkę Azycyny w 3 tabletkach. W godzinę po zażyciu pierwszej tabletki zaczął się koszmar. Serce szalało jak zwariowane. Oczywiście następnej tabletki nie wezmę. Moją winą było to, że nie przeczytałam dokładnie ulotki przed zażyciem. Zawsze to robię. Wczoraj jednak bardzo się źle czułam i nie miałam siły czytać drobnym maczkiem wszystkich ostrzeżeń. Dlatego ostrzegam tych którzy mają, bądź mieli problemy z sercem!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam azycynę na 3 dni po ciężkiej grypie. Zaraz po zażyciu pierwszej tabletki pojawiły się niemiłosierne bóle żoładka, przez co nie mogłam wogóle jeśc, kołatania serca i co najgorsze na drugi dzień wywaliło mi opryszczkę na całe usta. Próbuję dojść do siebie, lek oczywiście odstawiłam po 2 dawce. Pieroństwo jakich mało!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie mialam skutków ubocznych po antybiotykach, do teraz...Dzisiaj jestem po 3 i na szczescie ostatniej tabletce. Już po pierwszej strasznie bolala mnie głowa, po drugiej pojawila sie biegunka. Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po tym leku miałem straszne wahania nastroju i bez senne noce i biegunkę nie wiem kto to wgl wypuścił do sprzedaży jako lek masakra...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę lek szósty i na szczęście ostatni dzień. Skutki uboczne są masakrycznę , od drugiego dnia odruchy wymiotne i jest mi słabo, głowa boli mnie strasznie.


Szósty dzień? Toż to antybiotyk trzydniowy! Analogicznie- musi to być drugie opakowanie, więc czemu po pierwszym lekarz nie dostał od ciebie informacji zwrotnej?

----------


## Koziołek Matołek

Właśnie skończyłem 3 dniową kurację antybiotykiem Azycyna. Używałem także osłonę na żołądek Probioset.
Skutki uboczne wystąpiły w 2 dniu stosowania, bóle brzucha, zaparcie. Nic poza tym. Da się wytrzymać. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, naczytalam sie na tej stronie o poteznych skutkach ubocznych po tym antybiotyku...mialam takiego stracha zeby go wziac, ze trzymajac tabletke w rekach 10 razy sie zastanowilam czy musze? ale laryngolog powiedzial, ze musze...odliczalam minuty czekajac na skutki uboczne po 2h wzielam leki oslonowe i co...zyje, po za lekkim oslabieniem nic mi nie jest, a zatoki w koncu zdrowe...POLECAM!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 6 dniach brania azycyny czuję, że żyję, bardzo mi pomogła a łapałam powietrze jak ryba wyjęta z wody. pozdrawiam wszystkich hc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przechodziłam z azycyna trzy dni do pracy a teraz leżę z okrutnym bólem mięsni, wszystko mnie boli i tak dostałam tydzień zwolnienia i leżeć i tak trzeba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dermatolog zalecił mi Azycyne na trądzik. Po przyjęciu 3 tabletek nie mam żadnych skutków ubocznych. Pamiętacie o przyjmowaniu jakiejś osłony przy braniu antybiotyku? To bardzo ważne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam azycynę na pogrypowe zapalenie oskrzeli... nigdy więcej...po 2 tabletce zaczęły się potworne mdłości, szumy w uszach i zawroty głowy.. po 3 tabletce doszło potworne pieczenie i ból w całym przełyku.. nie polecam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja po 3 tabletce i spokojnie, jedynie spac mi się
 chce ale to nie skutek uboczny bo kocham spac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam ten lek. Leżałam w łóżku. Byłam słaba. Dostałam swędzącej wysypki na szyi, brzuchu,plecach,nogach. Nigdy wcześniej nie miałam uczulenia po antybiotykach. Teraz muszę wziąć inne leki aby funkcjonować. Kaszlę nadal, wciąż jestem chora, a w poniedziałek trzeba do pracy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę azycyne na trądzik. Czytając wyżej opinie i skargi na skutki uboczne..zrobiłam duże oczy.. Naprawdę aż tak źle przechodzicie ten lek? U mnie nie wystąpił ani jeden skutek uboczny.. ani senności, brak biegunki, mdłości czy problemów z sercem.. Czuje się bardzo dobrze, a dodatkowo antybiotyk bardzo pozytywnie wpływa na moje problemy z trądzikiem. Ja jestem na tak i jak najbardziej polecam :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam lek... Po godzinie straszny bol brzucha. Nie do zniesienia. Biegunka, zawroty i straszny bol głowy. Bol z prawej strony... Do tego doszly wymioty. Nigdy więcej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to lek dla konia.ja brałam 3 dni nic nie pomógł a wręcz zaszkodził bo nie mam siły a do tego niemiłosiernie boli głowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczytałam opinie na temat leku na tym portalu i ręcę mi opadły. Na drugi dzień od przepisania azycyny poleciałam do lekarza celem zmiany antybiotyku. Lekarz mnie uspokoił nieco i przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę. Jedyny ze skutków ubocznych to lekki bół żołądka, kłucie w nadbrzuszu. Ja tabletki jednak rozgryzam bo nie jestem ich w stanie przełknąć, może to dlatego. Poza tym nic, zero. Proszę się zatem nie uprzedzać,nie czytać najlepiej opinii i po prostu pozwolić się azycynie wyleczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rano brałam 1 dawkę, bo mam anginę i w szkole nie byłam (mam 16 lat). Po godzinie od przyjęcia pierwszej dawki dostałam bardzo silnego bólu żołądka, po 30 minutach ból ustąpił. Gdy przyszłam z zakupów dostałam biegunki wodnistej, którą mam do teraz. Jestem głodna, więc zjem trochę bułki z masłem. Jak nie przejdzie biegunka do jutra to do jadę do szpitala. Mam dość tego gówna. Za godzinę biorę 2 dawkę i zobaczymy. Ale była MASAKRA. Gorzej jak w szpitalu wyląduję, a za nie długo wakacje. BĘDĘ MIEĆ ZAJĘBISTY 1 TYDZIEŃ WAKACJI - SPĘDZONY W SZPITALU PRZEZ AZYCYNĘ. Naprawdę nie polecam, jest tyle nie fajnych o tym leku opinii, że lepiej nie brać tego leku. Jeśli lekarz będzie chciał wam przepisać lek 'Azycyna' nie zgadzajcie się. Ja byłam naiwna i głupia, a przez to się ino męczę!
NIE POLECAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz bylam prawie zdrowa i zaczelam brac ten lek. Masakra jakas. Poczatkowo bylam przerażona co mi jest - okropne bole mięśni, nudności, oslabienie straszne, biegunka. Lek bardziej zaszkodzil niz pomogl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osobiście brałam  azycynę , przed pierwsza tabletką wypiłam jogurt naturalny i to wszystko , żadnych dolegliwości nie miałam przez 3-dni ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po trzydniowej kuracji antybiotykiem Azycyna i tylko mogę polecić. Żadnych skutków ubocznych, po 3 dniach czuję się dobrze, także chyba wszystko zależy od człowieka i jego reakcji, uczuleń i innych stosowanych leków. Generalnie nigdy nic mi się nie działo po zażyciu leków i ten antybiotyk tego nie zmienił. 
Polecam  :Smile:

----------


## MartynaKa

Brałam azycynę dwa razy. Raz w kwietniu (dokładnie piątego kwietnia) i raz 5 dni temu. Za pierwszym razem nie pamiętam żadnych skutków ubocznych, za to miałam nawrót choroby i musiałam brać inne antybiotyki pod koniec miesiąca, jakoś po dwóch tygodniach. W tym wypadku pojawiły się skutki uboczne: przy pierwszej tabelce mdłości, przy drugiej okropne wzdęcia i odruchy wymiotne, a po trzeciej straszliwa biegunka. Najgorsze jest to, że jestem dwa dni po antybiotykoterapii i wcale nie jestem zdrowa. Będę musiała iść znowu do lekarza, a w środę kończy mi się zwolnienie z pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potworny  ból głowy  i wymioty!! trzeba było wzywać pogotowie, dostałem silny steryd i lek przeciw wymiotny. Głowa nadal troche bolała. 

Ludzie!!!! jakby nie żona to przez 30 godzin bym sie męczył, bo to przecież antybiotyk długo działający.   bóle głowy  i wymioty mogą zdarzyć sie w 10% pacjentów. Kto to wymyślił??

----------


## Mimi1983

Nie wiem kto pisze te przerażające opinie na temat azycyny  :Smile:  
od kilku lat mecze sie z nawracającymi anginami...
Każdy antybiotyk powodował u mnie masakre w postaci zapalenia jelit. 
Tylko azycyna w połaczeniu z dobrym probitykiem ( "oslonka gastro" ) zadziałała idealnie. 
Oprócz lekkiego bolu brzucha w pierwszej dobie brania antybiotyku nie zauważyłam żadnych innych niepokojących objaów ! 
Angina wyleczona w ciagu 2 dni !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Polecam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam antybiotyk "Azycyna" w dawce 3 tab. Brałam jedną wieczorem, następnego wieczoru po drugiej tabletce zaczął się koszmar! Jakbym zjadła jakiś ostry przedmiot, który utkwił mi w krtani, uciskał serce i prawe płuco, do tego doszedł ból prawej ręki. Zgaga, nudności, wymioty,  ból głowy , lęki, kołatanie i ucisk pod mostkiem...Nastąpiły objawy jak przy...zawale?!
Nie mam uczulenia na żadne leki, przeraziłam się!Nie wzięłam 3 tabletki...Nie wiem, czy ten lek pomaga, czy bardziej szkodzi...

----------


## iwona8989

Ja po Azycynie miałam straszne problemy z żołądkiem, masakra normalnie.  :Frown:  Tyle razy się zawiodłam na lekarzach, że już całkiem przestałam do nich chodzić, jak nawet będę chorować na coś poważnego, to pewnie się za późno dowiem przez tą całą niechęć. Sama się leczę, czytam książki i fora, sprawdzam opinie, co prawda sceptycznie jestem nastawiona do różnego rodzaju stron typu lekarz online, ale efarmaceuta brzmi dla mnie w porządku i czasem korzystam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwszy raz w życiu tak źle się czułam po antybiotyku. Po piątej tabletce zaczęły się  bóle głowy , nudności i biegunka. Ostatniej tabletki nie wzięłam, teraz próbuje poradzić sobie ze skutkami ubocznymi które utrzymują już się czwarty dzień. NIE POLECAM

----------


## Tclebang432

What's Taking place i am new to this, I stumbled upon this I've discovered It absolutely helpful and it has aided me out loads. I hope to contribute & aid different customers like its helped me. Good job.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj wzięłam trzecią - ostatnią tabletkę Azycyny i wszystko ok, bez żadnych skutków ubocznych typu mdłości, wymioty itd.

----------


## adam12

lek trzeba brac zawsze o tej samej porze i 30min przed zażyciem nalezy wziasc osłonik bo inaczej beda ostre bóle jelit. Skutki uboczne jakie wystąpily u mnie to ból brzucha ustepujacy po wyproznieniu , biegunka, odruchy wymiotne generalnie lek zwalił mnie z nóg drgawki, zimno i te przelewanie sie w brzuchu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja brałam ten lek na trądzik, co prawda widac było efekt po pierwszych 3 tabletkach, ale z domu nie mogłam sie ruszac...straszny ból brzucha!!!! Straszna biegunka i zawroty głowy....po kolejnych tabletkach (1 tabletka na tydzień) efektu na twarzy juz nie widziałam a brzuch po każdej tabletce zawsze tak samo bolał...nigdy wczesniej nie małam skutków ubocznych po antybiotyku a oczywiscie osłonke zażywałam...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ten antybiotyk przyjmuje 2gi dzien. Zostaly jeszcze 4 dni. Wszystko ok oprocz bolu głowy szczegolnie w tylnej jej części. Po 2gim dniu jeszcze nie widze poprawy. Zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziąłem 1 tabletkę i ku mojemu zdziwieniu umarłem...... Głąby... jak tego slucham dla tego fe dla tej be itp. To jest koncert życzeń czy leczenie.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Azycyna 6 tabletek- dziś ostatnia jest dobrze , polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy jeszcze nie wystawiałam opinii, ale tu się bie powstrzymam. Coś okropnego! Po pierwszej tabletce okropny ból brzucha i raz h byłam w toalecie oczywiście rozwolnienie, ale po jednym wypróżnieniu ono przeszło. Drugi dzień lepszy, aż myślałam, że mi przeszło, ale w nocy znów pobolewał brzuch. Dziś trzeci dzień znowu ból brzucha i rozwolnienie! Oczywiście do tego jestem słaba. Nigdy więcej ho nie wezmę! Nigdy po żadnym antybiotyku nie miałam skutków ubocznych, jestem w szoku! Oczywiście biorę osłonę, ale nic nie daje i muszę brać leki przeciwbólowe, przecież nie da się wytrzymać... Nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zażyciu pierwszej z trzech tabletek (oczywiście poprzedzonym przyjęciem Enterolu), po upływie ok. 10 minut zaburzenia widzenia, zawroty głowy, nagły i silny  ból głowy  i pleców, skok ciśnienia. Po upływie kolejnych 10 minut - mdłości, ból brzucha a następnie biegunka i wysypka od nadgarstków aż po łokcie. Niemniej jednak ból gardła i ucha spowodowany anginą wyeliminowany już po zastosowaniu jednej tabletki. Kolejnych nie przyjęłam ze względu na utrzymujące się wysokie ciśnienie (powyżej 160/90) i inne dolegliwości. Lek uważam za bardzo skuteczny w leczeniu anginy ale polecam osobom o dość dobrej kondycji jelit, żołądka, wątroby.

----------


## Kwinto

Dziś przyjąłem 3 tabletke,ale już po 2 gardło wyraźnie ustąpiło,zatoki też jakoś się odetkały i w końcu mogę normalnie oddychać. Skutków ubocznych zero :-))))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostalam ten lek bo duomox nie dzialal.Po godzinie okropne mdlosci I biegunka.Boje sie ruszyc tak mnie meczy.Nie spiebo biegunka z goraczka mnie obudzila.Inne objawy nasilily sie jak katar I kaszel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biorę lek szósty i na szczęście ostatni dzień. Skutki uboczne są masakrycznę , od drugiego dnia odruchy wymiotne i jest mi słabo, głowa boli mnie strasznie.


Już się zastanawiałam, czy mi dobrze ten lek zapisano. Bo mam go brać przez 6 dni.
Pomagać  pomaga. już po pierwszej/drugiej tabletce poczułam znaczną poprawę.
 Ale jestem senna, słaba i mam zawroty głowy. Poza tym wątroba pewnie dostała w kość, bo brzuch mam jak w ciąży.

Ale jeszcze jedna tabletka i koniec. Jednym słowem jest to lek dla zdeterminowanych.
Ja byłam przeziębiona ponad 1,5 miesiąca!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez przy tym antybiotyku miałam problem z jelitami, ciągle biegunka i wzdęcia na przemian. Dlatego też jak go zjadłam to zaraz zaczęłam stosować preparat intesta z maslanem sodu, dzięki któremu poprawiła się moja perystaltyka jelit i jelita wróciły do normy,zero biegunek i wzdęć.   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.  Jestem już dzień po 3 tabletce Azycyny,  przez okres brania leku osłabienie,  które utrzymuje się do dziś, wystąpiła biegunka,  no i przez te 3 dni + dziś nie mogę się na niczym skoncentrować,  jestem tj.  Nieobecny (nie myślę co robię,  nic mi się nie chce) może to przez osłabienie chorobą

----------


## Catia

Nigdy wiecej AZYCYNY

Przepisano mi ten antybiotyk na zapalenie gornych drog oddechowych. Musze przyznac, ze zadzialal blyskawicznie, poniewaz objawy ustapily juz po pierwszej tabletce. 
Niestety, juz od paru dni od wziecia 3 tabletek Azycyny, zmagam sie ze skutkami ubocznymi...czuje sie bardzo slaba, pojawila sie biegunka, nie moge spac w nocy, nie moge normalnie jesc, dodatkowo odczuwam oslabiajacy bol w klatce piersiowej. Ogolnie, musze sie bardzo oszczedzac i lezec w lozku, bo wykonywanie codziennych czynnosci sprawia mi ogromny problem. 
Gdyby lekarz poinformowal mnie o potencjalnych skutkach ubocznych, nigdy bym sie nie zgodzila na jego wziecie. Pragne dodac, ze przepisano mi tez lek Clatra. Wzielam tylko jedna tabletke, bo okropnie sie po nim czulam: przyspieszone bicie serca, poty, otepienie, sennosc po pierwszej tabletce i ogolnie nie moglam sie podniesc z lozka. Po polowie dnia objawy ustapily, ale nie wzielam juz wiecej tego leku w obawie przed skutkami ubocznymi. 
Po 5 dniach od zakonczenia brania Azycyny natomiast nadal czuje sie otepiala, odczuwam lekki bol w klatce piersiowej, lekki jadlowstret, a w nocy mam zaburzenia snu i nadal jestem bardzo oslabiona.
W moim przypadku NIE polecam, a kombinacja Azycyny z Clatra dla mnie okazala sie FATALNA!

----------


## mama B

Podałam ten lek synowi skoro zapisał go lekarz. Po 3 tabletce dostał wysypki podobnej do różyczki i nie wiem co już mu podać aby ten lek zneutralizować Syn 13 lat jest cały w czerwonych kropkach. Jeśli wiedziałabym ,że tak zareaguje to nigdy bym tego leku nie podała.Z dnia na dzień wysypka obejmuje coraz większą część ciała. Podaję wapno i leki odczulające ale efektów nie ma.

----------

